
Welcome to GitCasts - chaostheory
http://www.gitcasts.com/
======
maw
Yeah, I love git. It is totally awesome how "git config --global <key>
<value>" sets <key> to <value>. Without --global, <value> is shown.

Wait, did I say love? Well, I'm sure Gregor Samsa loved his life too.

